# maf problem



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

hi everyone i have an ga1.6de motor (91-93) and i want to put 240sx maf (95-98) my problem is that the clip of the wiring harness of my motor dosent fit to 240sx maf so i have to know which pin of the maf is 12v ,0,5v and ground so i can rewire it to my car



thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tolis said:


> hi everyone i have an ga1.6de motor (91-93) and i want to put 240sx maf (95-98) my problem is that the clip of the wiring harness of my motor dosent fit to 240sx maf so i have to know which pin of the maf is 12v ,0,5v and ground so i can rewire it to my car
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


If you look in the B14 section and download the FSM from the sticky it will give you this answer and more. I realize it is not for the 240 however the 240 MAF is the same pinout as our B14's are.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

wes said:


> If you look in the B14 section and download the FSM from the sticky it will give you this answer and more. I realize it is not for the 240 however the 240 MAF is the same pinout as our B14's are.


thanks Wes but i dont know the pin out of your b14 maf. can i find in the fsm the pinout of the b14 maf???

ps. very nice job on your car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks man. 

Here's the thread with the FSM, I think this will help you with other things which is why I recommend down loading it. Especially because you have been using a lot of US spec. parts. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

wes said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Here's the thread with the FSM, I think this will help you with other things which is why I recommend down loading it. Especially because you have been using a lot of US spec. parts.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760



thanks Wes i have download the fsm before 2 months because i am using a lot of US spec. parts.  i ll search for the maf in there


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

*pinout*

i found it 

1st pin =0.5v (signal)
2nd pin=ground
3rd pin=12v(power supply)


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i thought you couldnt use a 240sx maf on a stock ecu. is it ok cause his is a b13 or can it be done on a b14 also


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

He has a custom turbo setup so he will most likely tune for the 240 MAF.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> i thought you couldnt use a 240sx maf on a stock ecu. is it ok cause his is a b13 or can it be done on a b14 also



i ll have jwt ecu this week also i have on my car 370cc injectors and jwt turbo cams and i am preparing to install a stainless steel intake manifold made by me.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tolis said:


> i ll have jwt ecu this week also i have on my car 370cc injectors and jwt turbo cams and i am preparing to install a stainless steel intake manifold made by me.


We would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

wes said:


> We would love to see some pictures!



:showpics:  :cheers:


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

*no pictures*

 i haven't got any pictures of my car yet, as soon as its finished i ll post the hole project


----------

